# Best way to blend support beam (design Q)



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

So, you're going to remove all that lovely wood to sheetrock
and paint? I know you said you want to soundproof, but is it
necessary?
Have you considered leaving everything (the wood I mean)
and 'white washing' paint over all the wood? We did this in our family
room to lighten and refresh the room, and I am happy with the results.
We used watered down beige paint...it allows some of the grain from
the wood to show through. I am only suggesting this cause I love wood
and your room and knee wall is so beautiful.


----------



## pesos (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comment. It looks good in the pics, but, in reality, it feels very dark on cloudy days. I do have 3 full size double hung windows in the space, but, not enough natural light. Sunny days, not a problem. Interesting, that a real estate friend said I should brighten it up, to make the space more friendly. That started me down this path, as I doing some upgrades in the room anyway. I know changing the ceiling to all white (runners and new panels) as well as adding upgraded pot lights will help, but, that only works when they are on obviously. 

I hate to pull it all down, and I guess I could let "noise" filter upstairs with less soundproofing. Could you share a sample pic on how your result came out? Trying to visualize how it might look. 

Plan B, I am thinking about, leave the wood on the 3 exterior knee walls, freshen the beam with new poly and only change to sheet rock, skim plaster on the top half of walls (painted color) to make the room brighter and feel a little more spacious? I guess this seems like a minor issue because the room is in good shape, but, after 24 years, feels tired. 

Any comments folks are appreciated.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I had the same feeling, tired and old and outdated.
We did our room in wood in the early 70's, (72' I believe)
When I suggested to the head knot around here that we
take it down, his response was, " this is something you can
do with your next husband!"
Anyhow, we settled on 'whitewashing' the walls. The dark beams
on the ceoling we painted to match the ceiling, but sorry we
didn't whitewash them as well...we have an open floor plan
the family room is open to the dining room, so blending
the beige washed walls to the dining room beige walls was
uplifting.










This is the other side og the room, with the windows.










across from the windows...










close-up, see how the knots and grain shine through, which I love. It's the best of
both worlds...if you're interested in trying it, I share with you our experience.
We did this about 10 years ago, and just last winter freshened it up with just a
whipe down with a rag and a little watered down paint.


----------



## pesos (Nov 6, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> I had the same feeling, tired and old and outdated. We did our room in wood in the early 70's, (72' I believe)
> When I suggested to the head knot around here that we
> take it down, his response was, " this is something you can
> do with your next husband!"
> ...


Love that response on the walls not coming down. Very nice job and effect. You do have a good advantage with the windows/doors providing significant natural light to 
complement the room. The is one of the missing elements for my space
downstairs. I like the look you achieved and it makes the wood more subtle, but, still providing its natural ambiance. 

Need to put this on the table as an option to consider. I only want to do this once and try to get it right (or for the last time in this case) as I have other upgrades to 2 bathrooms still to be done. Thanks for your post/pics. Very helpful.

Anyone have other ideas for a similar type space with limited natural light?

Btw, due to a oversized deck on the exterior rear wall, I cannot add more windows to the room in that location, which would have helped of course.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pesos, paint it...you would need to sand it a little, prime it, and then paint it a light color, with satin paint -- I think is the one that's more durable and washable???

If you like this idea, post your painting questions in the 'painting
section' of this forum.


----------



## jojoroberts (Apr 1, 2012)

I would of went with more of a cottage theme painting it solid almost white, satin or semi gloss because it reflects light and doesn't absorb the light as wood. The shabby chic is not bright enough for me and still feels tired. The columns can be faced with new boards with some dimension, trimming them out. The room has so much potential, love the possibilities. I would also add some different textures in your decorating. Almost white, tan or sand colors mixed with your brown furnishings and hints of subtle lighter colors for decorating!


----------

